# CRAZY Board stealing story



## Ryissaco (Nov 8, 2008)

So me and a couple buddies went up to sierra at tahoe for a couple days, and i had just gotten my friends into boarding and one of them bought a new burton blunt with some ride LX bindings (nothing special, but besides the point). At the end of the day, we went to take care of business in the bathroom, left his board outside while i took mine inside, it was gone when we came back. We immediatley went to the police there (or whatever you call them)and they got on the cameras they had set up. There was one vantage point that showed directly where my friends board was and even showed him putting it down, we thought we would get the guys for sure, but as soon as it was about to be taken, the film skipped to after it was stolen. the cops looked at us funny and said "well that sucks", we think they were in on it or the people who worked there were, what do you think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

To record more they purposely make quality like 1 frame per second
but still i have no ideas how you get take board in this time

dont really think emplyees stole it


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You're SOL. Buy a lock next time. Every mountain I have EVER been to says they take no responsibility for theft and if you don't lock it up, you could lose it. Like the cop said, "Well, that sucks."


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That is certainly suspicious but who knows. Def buy a lock. My buddy had his locked up and they still took it, they must have cut the cable. But I lock mine to at least deter them from trying to snatch it and run. Or I have my gf watch it when she comes, not like she could really do a whole lot other than watch them run away with it.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

Extremo said:


> That is certainly suspicious but who knows. Def buy a lock. My buddy had his locked up and they still took it, they must have cut the cable. But I lock mine to at least deter them from trying to snatch it and run. Or I have my gf watch it when she comes, not like she could really do a whole lot other than watch them run away with it.


i highly doubt that anyone would steal your board if your gf was sitting there with it. that would be really messed up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

so i put my board of the and go inside to get some food i come back out and some asshat is attempting to steal my board yes i locked it but he broke the lock i come out there and deck the kid in the face which knocks him down and a ski patrol guy is coming down the mountain and sees me do this and kicks me out. Im sitting there trying to explain that this dickface was trying to steel my board and evn showed him the broken lock. but still hes like "Violence is not the answer" "So i was like if u put your skis on the rack, locked them, and you saw some douchebag tried to steal them u would just sit there and say have fun?"" he told me he would have called the authorities and get the guys licence plate. yeah call me an asshole but my board= my life=snowboarding

hope u could understand that ha
hah


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> so i put my board of the and go inside to get some food i come back out and some asshat is attempting to steal my board yes i locked it but he broke the lock i come out there and deck the kid in the face which knocks him down and a ski patrol guy is coming down the mountain and sees me do this and kicks me out. Im sitting there trying to explain that this dickface was trying to steel my board and evn showed him the broken lock. but still hes like "Violence is not the answer" "So i was like if u put your skis on the rack, locked them, and you saw some douchebag tried to steal them u would just sit there and say have fun?"" he told me he would have called the authorities and get the guys licence plate. yeah call me an asshole but my board= my life=snowboarding
> 
> hope u could understand that ha
> hah


i would do the same. take down , no regret


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

falconis said:


> i would do the same. take down , no regret



oh, for sure.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just thinking..do any of your local resorts have check ins? where you pay a couple of bucks and they watch your board.I tend to use that alot..


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

laz167 said:


> Just thinking..do any of your local resorts have check ins? where you pay a couple of bucks and they watch your board.I tend to use that alot..


If i were to see someone stealing my board, I have no ideas how i would react


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ryissaco said:


> So me and a couple buddies went up to sierra at tahoe for a couple days, and i had just gotten my friends into boarding and one of them bought a new burton blunt with some ride LX bindings (nothing special, but besides the point). At the end of the day, we went to take care of business in the bathroom, left his board outside while i took mine inside, it was gone when we came back. We immediatley went to the police there (or whatever you call them)and they got on the cameras they had set up. There was one vantage point that showed directly where my friends board was and even showed him putting it down, we thought we would get the guys for sure, but as soon as it was about to be taken, the film skipped to after it was stolen. the cops looked at us funny and said "well that sucks", we think they were in on it or the people who worked there were, what do you think.


holy shit that is shady! cant do shit about it now, but for a security video to just randomly skip forward 5 secs at the perfect time is hella suspicious to me.......


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> so i put my board of the and go inside to get some food i come back out and some asshat is attempting to steal my board yes i locked it but he broke the lock i come out there and deck the kid in the face which knocks him down and a ski patrol guy is coming down the mountain and sees me do this and kicks me out. Im sitting there trying to explain that this dickface was trying to steel my board and evn showed him the broken lock. but still hes like "Violence is not the answer" "So i was like if u put your skis on the rack, locked them, and you saw some douchebag tried to steal them u would just sit there and say have fun?"" he told me he would have called the authorities and get the guys licence plate. yeah call me an asshole but my board= my life=snowboarding
> 
> hope u could understand that ha
> hah




wow that really sucks atleast you got there in time before your board was stolen


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya after my friend got his brand new clothes and whole bunch of other stuff stolen i am so afraid for my stuff 

so my friend and my other friends sister just drove to a hill my friend left most of his stuff in the car since they were just getting tickets and coming back and as they were leaving the car he asked her if she locked the car. she said ya probably not thinking about if she actually did or not. 
after they got their tickets they are walking back to the car and my other friend saw the doors werent closed all the way. as a joke hes like look the doors arent shut all way what if all your shit got jacked.
but when they opened the door my friends bag with his goggles, brand new snowpants, coat and gloves were gone 

so the ironic thing is that my other friend kindof predicted that my friends stuff was gone just as a joke but then as you can imagine it wasnt so funny


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ that sux...FTL, already at the resort and everything....


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

wow wow wait a second
but if they brake locks, what kind of lock is better to buy?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Scratch the hell out of your topsheet and bindings.
2. Sticker the hell out of your topsheet and bindings.
3. Put your board by a clean, expensive/expensive looking board.
4. Attach any cheap cable lock.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> 1. Scratch the hell out of your topsheet and bindings.
> 2. Sticker the hell out of your topsheet and bindings.
> 3. Put your board by a clean, expensive/expensive looking board.
> 4. Attach any cheap cable lock.


haha ya my boards tail is snapped but still ridable so i ttry to put my board next to the nicest one i find whenever i have to leave it alone


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

ya right first thing what i gonna do is scratch my brand new board? lol


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryissaco said:


> ...what do you think.


I think someone needs to buy a lock, and a new board.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i would KO any little bitch trien to steal my board...i use a lock though. i usually lock my board with a couple of my buddies, all together. either they see all 3 boards locked together and are like "wow how am i going to take 3 boards? ill pass." or they go "holy shit 3 boards in 1!" but chances are someone wouldnt want to risk stealing 3 boards, or even try to haul off 3 boards. im pretty sure its a felony to steal more than $400 worth of goods by the way. felony and an ass kicking.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

X1n54n3x said:


> ...im pretty sure its a felony to steal more than $400 worth of goods by the way.


Depends on what state you are in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

i work in loss prevention and tapes skip.......there would be times where it would skip over fifteen seconds of footage, it sucks but you have to deal with it

our setup recorded 16 cameras for 24 hours on one vhs tape, so yeah, the quality is garbage

and where i live, $500 or more is a felony


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

B-166-er said:


> i work in loss prevention and tapes skip.......*there would be times where it would skip over fifteen seconds of footage*, it sucks but you have to deal with it
> 
> our setup recorded 16 cameras for 24 hours on one vhs tape, so yeah, the quality is garbage
> 
> and where i live, $500 or more is a felony


wow, that long? that seems ridiculous to me, i mean, why hasn't anyone come out with something better? or have they, but it just has a ridiculous $$$ tag?


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

sedition said:


> Depends on what state you are in.


good call, in california 400+ is felony


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

trevk#07 said:


> wow, that long? that seems ridiculous to me, i mean, why hasn't anyone come out with something better? or have they, but it just has a ridiculous $$$ tag?


well the store i work in just got a full dvr system, everything is digital now.......about 245 cameras, about ten public view monitors and it will store video for each camera for 45 days

and as far as i know, it cost us around $400k for all the equipment and the installation


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

good lord! $400K? I guess that makes the tape system seem a bit more viable....


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd break in and steal the security system...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I'd break in and steal the security system...


haha, it would take you no less than 24 hours and youd need a scissor-lift


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

When I was 12 I left my bike on my friends porch with his front door open. I went inside to go to the washroom and when I came back unbelievably my bike was gone. So what does this have to do with stealing snowboards you ask? Well I've learned that in order to protect your shit you need to take away every possible oppertunity you can.

Usually when I go snowboarding I don't even bother taking a break(typical day of boarding for me is about 5-6 hours). If I do take a break I'm usually with at least 4 other people so we end up taking turns standing outside with the boards while the others eat or whatever. This usually allows people to have a quick smoke. I just couldn't stomach losing my snowboard because I was careless and left a $600 piece of equipment lying around for some piece of shit scumbag to take without a fight.

Ever year I see at least 3 people crying about their board getting stolen, and I never want that to be me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> 1. Scratch the hell out of your topsheet and bindings.
> 2. Sticker the hell out of your topsheet and bindings.
> 3. Put your board by a clean, expensive/expensive looking board.
> 4. Attach any cheap cable lock.



hahaha already done haha i usually put mine next to an X8 and have my name ingraved under the bindings:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Best advice to prevent your board from getting swiped is to lock it up. I don't own much in this world, but what little I do have I'd like to hold onto. When I leave my house in the morning I lock my door. When the guy at the bike shop threatened to cut my bike-lock with kitchen scissors I bought a better lock. And when I visit resorts that don't have a board check I bring a lock with me. A lock won't necessarily prevent someone from breaking into your house, or stealing your bike, or walking off with your board...but it helps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Random Hero said:


> I just couldn't stomach losing my snowboard because I was careless and left a $600 piece of equipment lying around for some piece of shit scumbag to take without a fight.
> 
> Ever year I see at least 3 people crying about their board getting stolen, and I never want that to be me.



I seriously agree! I've seen people who's boards have gotten stolen and they either look 

a. pissed and want to deck the person that stole it or the nearest person (don't want to be anywhere near that)

or 

b. depressed

You work hard for that god damn thing and they just up and nick it. Snowboard grabbers should be hung up to dry by their shorts!! (I have a serious bankable and love connection to mine and am going to buy a new lock for it asap)


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a security monkey. I carry him around in my back pack and take him out when I go into the bar or restaurant. He's really cool. His name is Chuckles. He wears red overallls and a little security hat. I get him bananas and mountain dew and he'll stand there all day if I need him to.

One time I was sitting in the bar and saw some guy run by with brown stuff all over his face. As it turns out, this thief tried to swipe my board, so Chuckles went primate on his ass. He flung poo all over the guy and totally snuffed him. When I came out Chuckles was crazy excited, so I gave him a high five and a hug and then he was back to business.

Damn I love that monkey.


----------

